# Gauging interest



## wetone (Dec 25, 2006)

1)Who here has used Substate Gold Aquarium plant fertilzer, the pure laterite clay, in the past?

2)Did you have good success using it?

3)Any pro's and con's, or negative side effects?


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

I used it about 10 years ago with plain gravel. It was an excellent product. Heavy root feeding plant thrived with it.

The only problem with it was the mess it created when you uprooted the plants.

I ended up going with Seachem Fluorite on my last remaining tank. 

I did not think that Substrate Gold was available any more. Where have you seen it?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I've used Dupla's & API's laterite in the past and they are a pain to use but are great products.

Keep in mind pure laterite is not a true substrate it's a (very) iron rich additive plus some other
traces so it's best used under a 3mm sized gravel along with a bit of peat.

I'm not sure I'd recommend it to someone that hasn't used Flourite or Eco a few times as any
problem you'll have with the newer substrate products will be exacerbated with the older
laterite stuff.

~

On a side note if you can pick up Dupla's Plant tablet product cheap it's well worth the effort
as it's the best root tablets I've found.

- Brad


----------

